# Trek Across Maine



## thaller1 (Jun 2, 2006)

Has anyone here done the ride from Sunday RIver to Rockland for the American Lung Assoc?  If so, any feedback would be appreciated.  My husband and I are riding this year for the first time..thanks!


----------



## Vortex (Jun 2, 2006)

She is polite here.  She is also a doing a fund raiser for the lung association.  If you would like to Pm her and support her please do so.  A  group of us from the Sunday River Board have done so already.


----------



## thaller1 (Jun 2, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> She is polite here.  She is also a doing a fund raiser for the lung association.  If you would like to Pm her and support her please do so.  A  group of us from the Sunday River Board have done so already.




Bob's right !!  I am doing a fundraiser and my husband in particular needs help!  He's trying to meet his goal of $450.00.  He's up to $280.00 so far ...

If you want to support a good cause go here...
http://www.mrsnv.com/evt/e01/team.jsp?id=691&acct=1163201270&rid=337769&part=fund

If you've ridden before and have advice I'll take that too!!  

Once again, thank you to the SR message board for their support...  it's a great feeling to have your friend's support!


----------



## thaller1 (Jun 23, 2006)

Well, I didn't get many, if any first-hand accounts of the Trek so I went in blind.... proably a good thing!  The 180 mile ride was not short of hills..and I mean HILLS...wow!!  On the first day we climbed a hill that started at 200 ft above sea level and plataued finally at 1200 ft above sea level... 

The second day was a loop starting at Colby College heading up to Norridgewok and back to Colby..again, no shortage of hills..

The final day was 70+ miles from Colby to Owl's Head...  HILLS, HILLS and HILLS..oh wait, and MORE HILLS!  

The morale of the story is for me..  I don't push myself hard enough ..my body can endure a lot more than I ever thought possible...there are no limits!!  So, I will not avoid hills any longer!


----------



## roark (Jun 23, 2006)

Very impressive, congrats Thaller!


----------



## jplynch019 (Jun 27, 2006)

I just read your post (after the Trek). This was my first year as well.  I more or less over trained for this one.  I've been commuting round trip to work 40 miles daily since March and I've been doing some killer hills on the weekend.  So the big hill coming out of the Weld rest area wasn't a problem.  And we did get the benefit of the nice downhill run on the other side!  

Lots of fun, very well run and organized.  I  have already signed up for 2007, and my son has signed up too!.   We were fortunate to have good weather.  I hear last year's trek was rain, rain, rain.


----------



## bigbog (Jun 27, 2006)

*.........*

*thaller1..jplynch019*
Those bike routes look like they must have been a lot of fun...congrats.
*thaller*....now how about your review of last year's skis.... 

Steve


----------



## thaller1 (Jun 28, 2006)

bigbog said:
			
		

> *thaller1..jplynch019*
> Those bike routes look like they must have been a lot of fun...congrats.
> *thaller*....now how about your review of last year's skis....
> 
> Steve




You looking for a review of the 7.6 Big Stix 04-05 or the 7.9 06?


----------



## jplynch019 (Jul 1, 2006)

Thaller, I have been searching the web for Trek Across Maine pictures and haven't found any.  Have you found any websites that have any pictures from the event?  The pics from Colby Night would be good to look through once again.


----------



## jplynch019 (Aug 10, 2006)

Update:  the pics are posted at: http://www.mainelung.org/bike_treks/photo_album06.htm


----------

